
Show HN: An open source resume builder which works offline - amitmerchant
https://resume-nation.github.io
======
jrm2k6
I created somehow the same thing as an npm package: dynamic-json-resume. It
requires you to just maintain a json file containing all the different
sections, and can generate pdf and html with an extra scrollable section. The
code is not the prettiest but it is still working:
[https://github.com/jrm2k6/dynamic-json-
resume](https://github.com/jrm2k6/dynamic-json-resume)

~~~
amitmerchant
Looks nice!

~~~
jrm2k6
It is ok. I still use it from time to time to keep my resume up to date.

------
amitmerchant
You can checkout the code of the same here : [https://github.com/resume-
nation/resume-nation.github.io](https://github.com/resume-nation/resume-
nation.github.io)

------
snowpanda
I like how easy it is to use.

~~~
amitmerchant
Thank you!

------
BinaryBullet
Good job. Very cool!

~~~
amitmerchant
Glad you liked it.

